# Flight prices discrepancy



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I know this issue has been discussed before but it would appear to be more expensive to book flights from Auckland. Has anyone noticed this?

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10860410

Might pay to do a little homework before booking



Airlines defend flight price discrepancy - Yahoo! Finance New Zealand


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

There are many sites out there to check. A good time to look sites like Expedia, kayak, Travelocity, Cheapo air, just to make a few, is tues night through about Thursdays. The reason for this is that most people will research fares on the weekend so prices are increased. I booked Seattle to Berlin for $689 rt after an agent gave me a fare of $1800. Not advertising here but I am in the travel business.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

jsharbuck said:


> There are many sites out there to check. A good time to look sites like Expedia, kayak, Travelocity, Cheapo air, just to make a few, is tues night through about Thursdays. The reason for this is that most people will research fares on the weekend so prices are increased. I booked Seattle to Berlin for $689 rt after an agent gave me a fare of $1800. Not advertising here but I am in the travel business.



Thanks for passing that tip on. I will keep it in mind for the future.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I started off with a return ticket from the UK when we emigrated, then used the return just before the return was up. This worked for me because I knew that I'd be going back to the UK regularly while my Mum was in the UK.

So this isn't new news - it's been the same for at least 6 years.

But it's still damned annoying!


----------

